# Egret Bay Boat Ramp-Webster, TX



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Some photos I took before work today.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice Sandy. Sharp, crisp and wonderful photos.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

I love the shot 4th from the top..the reflection off of the dock is great!!


----------

